# Need help with p1116 code



## vinchenco (Dec 9, 2010)

I had p0411 and p1116 code and I replaced my pre cat o2 sensor (sensor 1 blank 1)and check engine lamp goes off. After around 100 miles the lamp came on again and there is the same code p1116 and p0411 but this time i have also p0306. can anybody give mi some advise what is the problem and what i have to do? Thank you in advance!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

P0411: Check for a leak in one of the SAI hoses. Also check that the SAI pump, relay, and solenoid are working. 

P1116: indicates a wiring problem to the sensor you (probably unnecessarily) replaced. Probably a break. 

P0306: cylinder 6 (driver's side, nearest firewall) misfire. This might be caused by the SAI system leak, but I would expect random misfires instead of just one cylinder. Check the plug & wire.


----------



## vinchenco (Dec 9, 2010)

what is SAI? which wires i have to check for o2 sensor? where the other end of the wires going? i checked the joint between the sensor and the wires and looks OK


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

SAI = Secondary Air Injection. There should be a small hose somewhere on your airbox that leads to it. Mine never had SAI, so I'm afraid I can't be more specific than that. 

You need a DMM or ohmmeter to check the wires for continuity from the sensor harness to the ECU. It's easy to break the wires changing the sensor or doing exhaust work. I'm afraid I no longer have any service manuals for this car, so I don't know the ECU pin-out. Maybe somebody else can help out?


----------

